# Branson's Grandvista Cedar Ridge



## emeraldhil (Mar 3, 2006)

Has anyone stayed in the older individual cabins here?  Would you prefer the newer part or the cabin?  Any input about the condos would help.

Thanks for the info.   barb in little rock


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 3, 2006)

I haven't spent time here but, the property is now owned by Westgate. Grandvista sold the property some time back. 

We did take a timeshare package and stayed in the hotel units on site. However, they had us tour Bluegreen's Falls Village instead of one of the Grandvista, now Westgate, properties. That sort of confused us but what the heck.


----------



## dschaefe (Mar 5, 2006)

barb in little rock:

Grandvista's Cedar Ridge is now Westgate Branson Woods.  We were owners there, even before Westgate bought them.  Grandvista put their money into Branson Landing!

When you say "cabins," are you referring to the older condos that are in buildings with 2 two-bedroom, two-story lockouts, or are you referring to the log cabins down hill from the motel and building where you check in?  Some of the log cabins have thrre bedrooms.  Some may have four.  A new multi-story building is now under construction.  We think all the accommodations are nice, but they should be even nicer with all the increases in maintenance fees since Westgate took over.

If you like the ridiculous, don't miss seeing the egotistical display of pictures of Westgate CEO David Siegel in the Clubhouse.

Don in Fayetteville


----------

